# Boat-Ho'n on the Sally T 01/02/05



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Did the Tog Thang on the Sally-T today. Great (little cold) weather and great fishing.

Now I know why the wife wouldn't let me go with Al to the OBX.. She wanted to OUTFISH me! Even the 12 year old kicked my arse.

We left Willoughby at 8AM and hit the Cape Henry Wreck for a few before motoring all the way to the Santori wreck within eyeshot of the Chesapeake Light.

Caught some 1 inch too short tog and a few dinky sea bass that were released.

Action was pretty steady. Best catch of the day was this 9.6 citation Tog (you can see the weight on the scale).










Then the wife pulls in this whopper...










Not to be outdone, our Daughter gets one too!









We were out until 6:15PM .. Helluva deal for $35!

Great trip with a good group of folks!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Nice Catch*

Good to see Capt'n. Pete putting you on some fish again! One Hell of a ride out there and back, but worth it I'm sure! 

That Tog your daughter is holding has some nice marking on it.

Hope she cooked dinner for YA!

I'll be ho'n tommorrow, cross your fingers for me!

P.S. Was that a Pirate Hat that guy was wearing..arrr!

Dixie


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

You sure you ain't tugging on the Tog's tail there to get a higher reading!

Almost went out on Jan 1, but didn't wake up until 10am. I'll get my priorities straight one day.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

johnnyleo11 said:


> You sure you ain't tugging on the Tog's tail there to get a higher reading!


  - Nahh.... That was the real deal, but I wondered who would ask me about it first.


----------

